# Dolphin Tank w/ Ceramic Re-wickable Coil



## WillieRoux (21/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (21/1/16)

This is the Atlus killer.


----------



## GlacieredPyro (21/1/16)

Looks pretty great. Except for rewicking. Screw rewicking this thing.


----------



## Nightwalker (8/2/16)

So its here. Who bought one? What's your views? Where do you get replacement coils when it dies? And wick?


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (28/2/16)

Yeah I have one. Works pretty well at around 70w.
Wicking is easing and not a problem at all. Flavour is real good and crisp.
Only drawback I have discovered is that the ceramic gets hot, really hot! And because it's ceramic it keeps it's heat for a lot longer than kanthal or stainless steel. 

Haven't found where to replace the ceramic coil though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (29/2/16)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Yeah I have one. Works pretty well at around 70w.
> Wicking is easing and not a problem at all. Flavour is real good and crisp.
> Only drawback I have discovered is that the ceramic gets hot, really hot! And because it's ceramic it keeps it's heat for a lot longer than kanthal or stainless steel.
> 
> Haven't found where to replace the ceramic coil though.


The guys making the Gemini tank are making the coils. But, why do you need one? Unless you break it, it should have a very very long life.


----------



## Rex Smit (1/3/16)

yes they say the Ceramic coil can last up to 6 months


----------

